# Meet Me; Hayden Lee



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

*Allow me to introduce myself. *
The name's Hayden. I'm from Los Angeles, CA, the land of sunshine and happiness. My passion is writing, of course. Sometimes you might find me in the studio getting my picture taken. 

I moved to Los Angeles when I was six years old. My entire family was born in New York. Westchester to be exact. My parents were on Broadway until my younger brother was born. They retired early to care for our family the best they could. My father now owns a few venues in California, thus our move to La La Land. 

Me, in a nutshell?: Carefree. Energetic. Loving. 
My friends keep me sane. My family keeps me grounded. 
Where you might find me?: On the beach. In my car. With a book in my hand.
I write on everything. Napkins. Sticky Notes. My Hand. Walls. The Ceiling of My Car. 

I like bright colors and loud music. I'm known for giving a thumbs up every so often. I hate flushing the toilet. I can eat an entire box of Oreos in an hour. I'm a terrible singer, but that doesn't stop me. I drive like a Grandma. But I like to go fast. Rollercoasters give me the hiccups. I sneeze when I see bright lights. I'm an expert at staring contests. I don't like dishwashers. I'm addicted to perfume.

I've gone sky-diving. Rock climbing. Hiking. I enjoy visiting condemned buildings. I want to live in France, Germany and Japan. All in one year. I enjoy hot cocoa with my brother. I _will_ own a monkey some day.


I think that might be all I can say about myself. I'm excited to begin the journey that is writing a novel. I hope to become inspired by the people I meet here. Caio!

P.S. I hate drama and rudeness.


----------



## DELFIA (Dec 1, 2010)

Is your novel going to be about staring at bright lights and sneezing?


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Could be ;P I've got a fantastic character floating around in my head and she's morphing into a piece of me.


----------



## terrib (Dec 1, 2010)

I am smiling....how cute that was....welcome, Hayden..


----------



## Elric Randall (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! I am Al'Rassim, monkey vendor and tour guide. Business has been slow since I began using the Martian Og'lar as my only accepted currency.

...Hellos are _boring_, but hi! How are you?


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you terrib. I'm glad I could make you smile if only for this brief moment. 

And, hello to you "Al'Rassim". I've never met someone from John Lennon's Sock Drawer, is that in the south?


----------



## Elric Randall (Dec 1, 2010)

I honestly don't know. I've never actually left the sock drawer.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha! Well it's fantastic to meet you.


----------



## Elric Randall (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice to meet you too! That's the magic of the internet; even if you're locked in a musically locked sock drawer as punishment for attempting the theft of a yellow submarine...you can still meet people!


----------



## Farror (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Unwritten. I hope you enjoy your time here, and if you have any forum related questions, feel free to message me, or any other moderator.

Cheers!


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Farror. And to everyone else, I appreciate the warm welcome! I never expected to fit in so much!!


----------



## Verum Scriptor (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome UnWritten.  Good luck with the novel.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

With your help, it will hopefully happen some day!


----------



## caelum (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome, Hayden .  I envy that you've gone skydiving.  That's one of my yet unaccomplished dreams.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 1, 2010)

Bahahaha! I remember one morning (completely intoxicated) a friend of mine disappeared. I finally found her in the driveway where she was crouched down staring at the ground. I went out to her and asked her what she was doing. She proceeded to tell me that she found, "a alien." I was confused so I looked, and I couldn't even figure out what it was. Her boyfriend later informed us it was a dead craw fish, ran over by someones car! Lol!!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Hayden, glad you've joined us. I've never skydived, but hubby has. I did go gliding with him, but I refuse to step out of an airplane into air.


----------



## UnWritten (Dec 2, 2010)

It was the scariest thing I've ever done. My brother was in the Army in the Airborne Division, so I had him with me and it made it easier. But I almost cried during the whole thing I was so scared lol


----------

